# Short Wedding Engagements?



## Tab (Apr 25, 2010)

Just for fun I'd love to hear your stories and opinions on short engagements


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 25, 2010)

What do you mean by short?

Andrea


----------



## Tab (Apr 25, 2010)

Short: within 8 months after first meeting.


----------



## minimomNC (Apr 25, 2010)

I "met" my husband online in Dec 1999. I talked to him on the phone for the first time in May of 2000. Drove to NC to meet him June 16th, he asked me to marry him on June 18th (I said yes of course)went back to TN to get things in order, moved everything to NC on July 5th 2000 and we got married Sept 30, 2000. It was without a doubt the best thing I had ever done in my life, we never regretted a day of our time together. We went to our first World Show in Sept 2004, in Oct 2004 he had a heart attack and because of poor judgement by the medical staff, he never woke up and passed away exactly 4 months later. Thats been five years ago and I still miss him. But it was still the best years of my life. If I had it to do over again, I would. We will celebrate our 10 year anniversary this year.


----------



## Bassett (Apr 25, 2010)

Duane and I knew each other 4 months when we got married. I also moved 500 miles away from my family. Love prevailed. We just celebrated out 48th wedding anniversary on Feb. 27th this year. I'll be 68 Tuesday (27th) and he will be 82 on May 10th.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a second cousin that met her husband and 3 days later went to the Justice of the peace and have been married for 21 years. Is that what you mean by short?


----------



## Barbie (Apr 25, 2010)

My husband and I were introduced in April 1988, started dating in June (I was campaigning a Persian cat and NOTHING would interfere with that) and we were married in October 1988. It's been the best 22 years of my life.

Barbie


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 25, 2010)

I met my husband when I was 18 and he was 19. We dated for 6 months and have been married for almost 18 years.I think we both had alot of the same values on the big things in a marriage.


----------



## jayne (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, my husband and I knew at the end of our first date that we thought we'd end up together, although we didn't admit it to each other until about 2 weeks later. We did, however, date for 18 months and then got married, but there were some issues with finishing school that prolonged it more than we would have liked. It did help, however, that we were in our 30's and probably knew ourselves and our goals better than most people who meet and decide to marry when they are younger.

That being said, it is really important to know your potential mate really well before making the vow in front of man and God to love, honor and cherish him for life. You really need to know yourself well enough to clearly identify what the deal-breakers are, and find out those things fairly quickly before you invest a lot of time into a relationship. I know this sounds fairly clinical, but it is often hard to think straight when the rosy blush of new love is upon you.

That being said, have a wonderful time getting to know if this person is a potential life-partner for you! It's a great time and worth enjoying every minute.

Jayne


----------



## Miniv (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sure if Larry and I really qualify......

We met in a college class while seriously involved with other people, so initially we were friends only for almost 2 years. When he finally showed me that he was interested in being more than friends (by giving me flowers on May Day) things went rather fast after that.....We got engaged one month later. We were married just over 6 months after that.

In December of this year we celebrate our 32nd wedding anniversary.

Ma---

PS: I really like and agree with what Jayne said:

"That being said, it is really important to know your potential mate really well before making the vow in front of man and God to love, honor and cherish him for life. You really need to know yourself well enough to clearly identify what the deal-breakers are, and find out those things fairly quickly before you invest a lot of time into a relationship. I know this sounds fairly clinical, but it is often hard to think straight when the rosy blush of new love is upon you."


----------



## wrs (Apr 25, 2010)

Me & my husband had known each other from work, he's a Deputy, I'm a Paramedic. So our paths crossed quite often. He asked me out for July 4th. We both knew by our third date we'd found the one. He asked me to marry him September 28th of the same year. We've been married 10 years this June.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 26, 2010)

Deb and I met online (AOL chat room...lol) in June 2008 while we were both interested in other people so not "looking". We also became Myspace friends and one day in July I had put something on my Myspace status about being really frustrated and Deb IMed me to ask if I was OK.



We began talking and within 3 days we knew we wanted to meet and see where this all was going to lead. On August 21st she flew to Oregon from Florida to spend 4 days with me and we decided then that she would move to Oregon to be with me! On Oct. 1 we met in San Francisco (I was there for a dragon boat race) and spent time there then she flew back to Oregon with me! We became legal domestic partners on Dec. 29th, 08, had a wedding ceremony in Florida on April 4th, 09 and are still on our honeymoon!


----------



## SHANA (Apr 26, 2010)

I first met Terry online in December 2005, we met for the first time in January 2006. In March 2006 he asked me to marry him and we got married in August 2006. We are still happily married and have a 13 month old son named Noah. I gave him a 2 year old arabian filly for a wedding gift but we sadly had to sell her the following year as she was to small for him, never grew(max 14hh). I then bought a arabian mare I had bred for him and he still has her and she is over 15hh and big enough for him. He loves the minis more though.


----------



## twister (Apr 26, 2010)

well my husband and I knew each other for only 7 months before we got married and last Friday we celebrated 42 happy years together. It helped that he is an animal lover too and has a strongly developed sense of humour like me. I am 62 and he is 67.

Yvonne


----------



## Alisha514 (Apr 26, 2010)

Im kinda of glad you posted this and I really liked reading the responses. I noticed how many people have met their mates online. I am with a really great guy that I met on an online dating site. We live in the same town just never crossed paths. We have been together for 3 months now and it feels like ive known him for a long time. We have been talking about getting married having children and buying a house. Its crazy when I let myself really think about it. In society its not "normal" to move that quickly in a relationship but there are just times when you know he/she is the right one. I have a feeling we will be engaged by the end of the yr and things will move pretty quickly from there but it feels right to us. Its nice to find someone that wants that same things in life that you do and has the same values. Its also a plus hes into the horses and wants to share with me my passion with them!


----------



## Tab (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the stories. Keep them coming!



I will share ours just to be fair. I met my now husband in Sept '03. We began dating at the beginning of Nov '03. He proposed in March '04 and we married mid-May '04. In August '04 we decided to try for children, in August/early Sept '04 I became pregnant. Almost 6 years and 2 children later we are still best friends. I know that we're still rookies but we have been through some intense experiences together. Your stories and years together are inspirational!

I agree that like mindedness and similar values are extremely important! It's important to be "equally yoked". I was moved by minimomnc's story. Life is incredibly precious, and I believe that is why it is so important not to waste time. Even if some may think it irresponsible. I was 20 and my husband was 26 when we first started dating. My mom, sister, and I have followed similar paths. Perhaps watching the movie 7 brides for 7 brothers influenced us somehow.





I learned that a beautiful wedding _can _be thrown together in less than 2 months





I am enjoying and learning from your beautiful love stories. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 26, 2010)

We could do a whole other topic on weddings on a budget



. Love the stories!


----------



## tigeresss (May 1, 2010)

Well I'm not yet married and won't be for a long while so doubt I would qualify for one of these short term things...I've already been with my boyfriend for nearly three years now. However, last week I met a couple who just celebrated their 78th wedding anniversary! They're both 98 years old, had a very short engagement and still are as in love as they were the day they met! I just love seeing people (especially seniors) so in love!


----------



## krissy3 (May 1, 2010)

Oh , I got one for ya. met my husband at a thanksgiving day feast my horse trainer ( and best friend) was going to ,at her parents house in LA. I was divorced, and this was sort of a set up with a distant cousin from Switzerland that was a chef.She thought I had enough time licking my wounds and needed a fresh start. My pony at the time had cancer of the paridal bone , ( long story, and that pony was AWSOME) and I had put her down, so i didnt want to go anywhere.... but thanksgiving morning she called and said " get your butt down here and have a glass of wine with me , and stop crying about your pony" well , I did , went to Oak, airport and found a 1 way flight. Told the woman sitting next to me on the flight that my friend was setting me up on a virtual sort of , date, and she thought that was very romantic, (I was still thinking about my pony). When I arrived he was in the kitchen making dinner. He seemed nice, cute little swiss mountain boy from the alps.... he made the best cauliflower in the world... he had this sauce that was out of this world, gives me goose bumps thinking about it , i love food. we fell in love, literally that weekend. I visited the sleepy little town of Brigels a few times , fell in love with the town, sold or gave away everything I owned , put my 2 chihuahuas and cat in a kennel, and the rest is history. I now live with the chihuahuas and cat , in the Swiss Alps , and also with my new American Miniature horses , 1 from florida , and the other from Chesa at Devon Creek in Nebraska ( That I LOVE, LOVE LOVE) short sweet , and NOT simple.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 2, 2010)

Met my hubby in Sept. 1969, I was 18 he was 24 .He had just got out of the service, and stopped at my parents home to see if the company my Dad was vice -pres. of was hiring, I happened to be home visiting. I had my own boarding/training stable, so no longer lived at home. We started to talk about horses, and I found out he had Percherons, and a few other drafts, I had Arabians and Saddlebreds. He came back to my stable with me to meet my horses. We started to date, On Christmas of 1969, he gave me a engagement ring, we were married on June 12, 1970. We will be married 40 years, on June 12th. and have had a very happy marriage, that I would do all over again, we are best friends. Have 2 grown kids, who both are married (8 yrs and 10 yrs) with families of there own, and also both have homes right on our farm, we have been blessed with 4 grandkids..who we see daily. Life is good.


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 2, 2010)

I got my engagement ring at our one year anniversary, so I guess that could be called short.




This is our 14th year together. I married a dairy farmer. We milked cows together the night of our wedding. He makes my heart go pitter patter. From the moment I met him, I loved him. We dated for two years but went from dating to married and didn't get engaged in between. He thought my finger needed an engagement ring to go with the band and gave me one. sweet.

Have to share a funny story, ... the first time he spent the night while we were dating my 6 lb min pin got jealous and she pee'd on the pillow he was using. He didn't notice until he laid his head in the wet spot. I was mortified, he just laughed out loud and took a shower. I said to myself, this guy is a good sport and a "keeper"... The min pin became his favorite dog, she loved only him all these years until she passed last year at the old age of 18. go figure. Guess they bonded that night.

Love my "farm boy".


----------



## Tab (May 3, 2010)

shorthorsemom said:


> my 6 lb min pin got jealous and she pee'd on the pillow he was using. He didn't notice until he laid his head in the wet spot.


That's funny! On our first date Rog wanted to see the horses. I took him out to the barn and my filly Jamie nipped his stomach while playing with the elastic on his jacket. Not only did he stick around (mark on his tummy and all) but he didn't leave until the wee hours of the morning. I had to practically kick him out. He needed to wear me down, I guess. I wasn't sure what to do with him since I spent most of my life in the barn, knew very little about dating, and he was my first serious relationship. I guess I needed a persistent guy



These things have a way of working out naturally if it's meant to be, huh!

Love all of the posts! Thanks for sharing your hearts!


----------

